

Any cellphone can be traced by its digital fingerprint - scholia
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23973-any-cellphone-can-be-traced-by-its-digital-fingerprint.html

======
coin
This was done in the late 90's when there was rampant cellphone cloning.

